# Hand Engraving. Using a Dremel 290 Engraver.



## OregonTreeHead (Sep 22, 2018)

Hi, I am building a small square-shaped project and was thinking about engraving something around the trim that's (roughly) 1/2" to 3/4" wide all the way around. Thinking about doing some corny barbed wire. Its a guy project. Want something that definitely gives it an extra 'Wow factor' but guy related. I noticed laser cutting is the big deal but im def. on a budget right now. Have an older model 290 Dremel Engraver. Black. Loud as all hell. Hold it like a pen. OR I have a small battery (2-AAA) powered pen engraver from the discount hardware store. Has a ball shaped diamond bit on it but sucks cause the shank is 3/32 instead of dremel standard 1/8 that's universal.

Long story short, any good suggestions on hand engraving ideas? For beginner engraver? Or tips with it or something better. Appreciate any help or tips. Trying to slowly get my skill up. Love working with wood.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

You mentioned laser cutting so you are okay with the detail burned in. Did you think about a using cheap wood burner to add the detail?


----------

